# Soulmates and Kindred Spirits



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you believe in Soulmates or Kindred Spirits? Why or Why not? 
Describe your experiences with this concept.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't know about soul mates, but kindred spirits seems quite legit. Don't have much experience with either concept though.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

no. it sounds like some corny new age shit.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe that people can have amazing, inexplicable connections, but I don't believe that it's the result of any supernatural powers or that people can only have one true soulmate.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Not really, however I suppose that may be because I've never seen a truly successful relationship.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

You'll find that people with legitimately open minds have a lot to say about kindred spirits.
We're all kindred spirits, it's just a matter of whether or not you're open to realizing it.
Welcome to Buddhism.


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

RoughEstimate said:


> You'll find that people with legitimately open minds have a lot to say about kindred spirits.
> We're all kindred spirits, it's just a matter of whether or not you're open to realizing it.
> Welcome to Buddhism.


Not only that, but all of the matter contained in the Universe is virtually indistinguishable if you look closely enough. Welcome to quantum physics.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't believe in souls so...no. I think there are plenty of people out there that you can have a successful, meaningful relationship with. It all depends on how things work out.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, my husband & I are soul mates/kindred spirits.... depending on whose definition U want to follow. I guess the definitions vary.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't believe in it in the sense of there is only one perfect person you're meant to be with. However, I do sometimes experience an instant connection with people where we just 'get' eachother and feel like we know eachother already. I love that! So in that sense yes. (I use the terms interchangeably).


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Not in a spiritual or supernatural sense, but I suppose there are people out there who can create long lasting relationships. Which, depending on your definition, could count as a soul mate or something.


----------

